
Ask HN: Is Bash for Windows good enough to replace a Linux/Mac terminal? - msaharia
Planning to buy a Surface Pro after using a Macbook Pro for a few years. I did own a SP2. The only reason I shifted was for unix tools in a solid brick.<p>Is BFW good enough? Or VM&#x2F;Dual-boot the way to go still? Or should I wait for Surface Book refresh?<p>What problems have you faced in dual-booting Linux in Surface Pro.
======
smt88
For what purpose? What do you current do with Linux that you want to use the
bash subsystem for?

~~~
msaharia
I do work that can be termed as data science. Mostly R/Python etc. I also like
tinkering with things like RPi. Also bash scripts to do mundane work.

------
savethefuture
Linux is good enough to replace windows. I think that is what you were
attempting to get at.

~~~
msaharia
Nope. I am referring to Bash for Windows subsystem, not a full Linux
distribution. [[https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/commandline/wsl/about](https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/commandline/wsl/about)]

~~~
savethefuture
Yeah but Linux replaces windows ;)

~~~
gozur88
Unless you intend to use your machine for gaming.

~~~
msaharia
I don't game. So I am looking for answers from a programmer's perspective. :-)

~~~
gozur88
If you don't game why would you run Windows?

